# Pollen extractor



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Any thoughts on which pollen extractors are good and which are not so good?
Thanks
Rick


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

What is a pollen extractor? I am not familar with the term.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

I am unaware of a pollen extractor.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Pollen extractor/ pollen collector


----------



## tben (Dec 28, 2008)

rtoney, I'm guessing you mean a pollen trap?


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Not a pollen trap. I have seen some plastic collectors but did not know if they were worth the money or not. Most of what I have seen comes out of China on ebay.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I thought the bees were pollen collectors/extractors?


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

OK, here's a link so everyone can see what I was seeing and asking about. Maybe I should have said (I am looking for information on a pollen puller offer of the bees legs thingy). There may not be a good one of those things out there.
Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pollen-collecto...398?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1bb5242e


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

I have exactly this trap, and a couple of sundance traps. The plastic one you are looking at was consistently within a few ounces of pollen weight wise versus the sundance trap. It also collected other things like eyes, bits of wings, and a few spare legs. The pollen I pull from the Sundance trap is consistently cleaner.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

One collects pollen in a pollen trap. One EXTRACTS honey from the honeycomb. Two different methods of harvesting hive products. It's important for us all to speak a common tounge.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks I will try and find info. on the Sundance.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have had several types over the years. My favorite is the Sundance II which is a top entrance trap. Even if I didn't already have top etnraces, it keeps the pollen the cleanest and, although expensive compared to some of the plastic ones, is the best designed one on the market, in my opinion and worth the cost difference.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I have just been looking at the Sundance and am not sure how they would work with a top bar. My entrance is at the top of one end with just a little space between the bar and the end of the hive.


----------

